# network provided time without sim?



## bangdosa (Apr 20, 2013)

I know the Stratosphere is basically done with, but I was wondering if there was a way to get the network provided time values or any other external time to set up the phone's internal clock time to match up without a sim card present. I got a new phone now, but want to use the stratosphere for music, video playing and maybe some games, but would like the time to be set up correctly. Thanks!


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

without a sim, the phone is denied access to verizon's network. this makes it impossible to acquire the network time. however, i just turned on my old strat which has been off for quite some time now, and it booted up and shows the correct time and date.


----------

